# Anyone have a recipe of Panchoa/Penuche



## runninduo (Oct 3, 2004)

After making some yummy chocolate fudge last night, I decided to try my hand at Penuche (which is my favorite).  There are so many recipes out there, my head is spinning.  A tried and true recipe would be much appreciated.

Thanks.  

Laur

p.s.  I'm gonna spoil my husband's "team" at work.  I've been baking a lot and I keep about 1/4 of it here and send the rest with him to work.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 3, 2004)

Well, I don't even know what you're talking about!


----------



## Konditor (Oct 3, 2004)

To make one pound of Penuche: 2 cups firmly packed brown or maple sugar; 6 fl. oz. whole milk; 1/2 oz butter; 1 tsp vanilla extract; 1¾ cups chopped nuts.

Boil sugar & milk to soft-ball stage (236° F.); remove from heat; add butter, vanilla, and nuts.  Cool to lukewarm.  Beat till creamy & thickened; press into an oiled pan; when firm, cut into squares.


----------



## middie (Oct 3, 2004)

sounds easy enough


----------



## runninduo (Oct 3, 2004)

penuche is a type of brown sugar "fudge".  no chocolate.  it's divine.

when you beat the cooled mixture, do you use a hand mixer?  a stand mixer?  or just do it by hand?

thanks.


----------



## Konditor (Oct 3, 2004)

> when you beat the cooled mixture, do you use a hand mixer? a stand mixer? or just do it by hand?



It would be advantageous to use a hand-held electric mixer.

As an icing, Penuche is sometimes used on Devil's Food Cake.


----------



## runninduo (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks.  What sort of consistency am I looking for? Or how long should I beat it?  Don't want to over do it.  

I actually just whipped up a batch and actually beat it by hand (my poor little arm is tired now.....lol).  It looks like it's setting up ok, but we'll see in a little bit.

Thanks, and sorry for so many questions!


----------

